# New Sub Forum



## Krummhorn

We have just created a new Sub-Forum for Opera on DVD and Blu-ray

There has been an enormous amount of activity on this subject and after hearing suggestions from our members and dedicated staff member, jhar26, we decided to dedicate this area to this genre of classical music.

Merry Christmas from all of us, to you


----------



## jhar26

Thanks for making it happen mate. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Great, thanks guys!


----------



## DarkAngel

Why are new composer thread titles in sub forum *only labeled DVD and Blu ray*?

I thought we agreed all media including CD should be included in new forum format discussions.......why have seperate CD threads?


----------



## Elgarian

Thanks Lars, and a merry Christmas to you too.

(I don't have strong feelings about any of this, though if there were a vote, like DA I too would favour retitling the thread as _opera recordings_, regardless of whether audio or visual.)


----------



## Herkku

Many thanks for making this happen! It's my dream come true, the best Christmas present I could have wished for. :tiphat:


----------

